# 1974 Follis race bicycle; L’ Eroica



## petritl (Sep 15, 2018)

This is my Craigslist ad; I will ship

https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/bik/d/1974-follis-572/6698992206.html

Tad Petrie
Marion, TX


----------

